# Roland BN-20 cutt pressure



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

We bought a BN-20 last year for heat transfers.
Was working well until it decided to keep cutting (after a job) onto the cutting strip.Roland put in a new cutting strip and a new blade. Since then we have noticed that it cuts well on the left hand side but loses pressure on the right hand side? We got the Rolnd tech guy out and was basically told that we should keep upping the pressure? 
My argument was that we have been cutting Media X for 5months at a cut pressure of 60 and now we have to use a cut pressure of 90 for the same media??
We are on our 3rd blade in 5 months.
I keep geting told by industry experts a wide variety of answers as to cut pressure some say that 40-60 is all you should need whiles others (Roland) say that you can use upto 100+?
At the moment we are having issues with cut pressure using (poly-film block out white) ands its a big job for use as it using about 30m of media and its all text.
We are also having problem with (Stahls Fusion film).

Any advice would by greatly appreciated.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cutting pressure will vary depending on the condition of the blade. A new blade an cut most 2 mil products at around 50 to 70 grams force. As the blade dulls, the force will have to be increased to get a clean cut. If the tip of the blade chips, you can see even more issues. Send me an email at steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com and I can send you a guide to cutting blades on Roland machines and also the new guide for the BN20


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

As Steven stated the blade force has several factors that can cause variations. I see posts or media documents that offer blade force settings and I just wonder why they go down that road. Not know if the user set the blade properly, that is a good way to break a tip. Let's talk blade. How many turns have you on the blade holder? How far is the blade extending out of the holder? Is your blade extended further so you can do 'perfcutcontour'? Are you using a 45 or 60 or one of those new degree blades? Did you check your blade under a magnify glass? Is your tip still pointed? I don't need the answers but things you should check. I know you would think force is force but when they put those settings do they ever tell you which machine they were using, I haven't seen it. Same with heatpresses.

I recommend that you start at 50 and work up - you can record your successes and in the future you know that is where you start. Blade wear would cause the force to need to be increased. In the beginning it will be a pain while you go through all of your media but once done you will stop wearing out your strips and blades. 4 years a cutter and a print/cutter - original strip on both. Blade wear about 3 a year on the print/cutter and 1 a year on the cutter. In the beginning you have a tendency to use more blades but as you trust in the system that will decrease. Just load up when they are on sale.


----------



## ness911 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just started having the same problem it will cut well on the right but has almost stopped working on the left. It was cutting fine and nothing was touched or changed. This is not a pressure issue. If it cuts perfect on one side in should cut just the same on the other. I have shirts due tomorrow and am fighting to weed. If anyone has the answer please post asap. thanks


----------

